

Most Wealthy Individuals Earned, Not Inherited, Their Wealth - leejw00t354
http://www.forbes.com/sites/moneybuilder/2012/04/20/most-wealthy-individuals-earned-not-inherited-their-wealth-2/?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews

======
zeroonetwothree
"Earning" lots of money involves almost as much luck as inheriting it.

This is particularly true in the equity-heavy tech sector.

